# Water monitor lizard



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Ive just watched this mornings Deadly 60 programme with my boys, it had cave tarrantulas and cave crickets but the most interesting thing on there was a water monotor lizard. It climbed trees for food was really quick and coulld even swim under water. It swan just like a crocodile does.

Can you buy these and has anyone on the forum got one, they are amazing creatures.


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

You can buy them as pets but they get very large!


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

markn said:


> Ive just watched this mornings Deadly 60 programme with my boys, it had cave tarrantulas and cave crickets but the most interesting thing on there was a water monotor lizard. It climbed trees for food was really quick and coulld even swim under water. It swan just like a crocodile does.
> 
> Can you buy these and has anyone on the forum got one, they are amazing creatures.


 
Hiya Yep you can get them & there readily available there priced anywhere between £100 - £200
They do get quite large, I wont posta pic of mine as she is a young girl at the moment, but here is a pic of MonitorMads, on here. I sure Steve wont mind me posting it, She is a big girl who is very calm and does like to be fussed. She is around 6ft+


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

:censor: awesome picture. The only thing that would worry me is their bite. The programme said that their saliva has some sort of bacteria so an infection sets in as soon as you are bitten.

That must one one beast of a setup you both have. :notworthy:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

As Chucky said, they get big.

I've just got my baby, hard to think that in several years to come it'll be knocking on Steves big girl.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow amazing lizards there - I wish I had room!


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Quick piccie of my wee girly
.









Yep they hang on at the age, teeth dont hurt, but the jaw pressure does.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

They don't look as if they have powerful jaws unlike a Bosc or Tegu with some hefty jowls but I will be using tongs come feeding day.

Can you sex these on looks alone, as yours 'looks' female in the face / head or am I saying that as I now that its a female?


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> They don't look as if they have powerful jaws unlike a Bosc or Tegu with some hefty jowls but I will be using tongs come feeding day.
> 
> Can you sex these on looks alone, as yours 'looks' female in the face / head or am I saying that as I now that its a female?


 
Yep I would not want to feel a full power bite of this beauty. He did nip the Mrs a month or so ago, she was bruised quite badly & some great teeth mark impressions are still visibile around her thigh. :lol2::lol2:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

*salvator*

Hi 
if you are seriously interested i have 2 clutches of salvator eggs incubating at the moment they have gone 6 months now so they should be due in around 3 months (fingers crossed)!!!


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi, just had my water monitor from Hamm he is stunning, cannot wait to watch him grow, he is only about 6 weeks old and seems very tame xx


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

these threads are pix heavy of water monitors and other monitors
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/659663-water-monitors-thread.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-3434.html


----------

